# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Δωρεάν περιαγωγή στην Ευρώπη, για όλους τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, καρτοσυμβολαίου & καρτοκινητής

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Υπηρεσίες περιαγωγής (Roaming) σαν να βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα, θα απολαμβάνουν από τις 15 Ιουνίου, οι συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, καρτοσυμβολαίου και καρτοκινητής της COSMOTE, που θα ταξιδεύουν στις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, και εντός του Ενιαίου Οικονομικού Χώρου (ΕΟΧ) (Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γαλλική Γουιάνα, Γερμανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γουαδελούπη, Δανία, Εσθονία, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Κροατία, Κύπρος, (ΛΑ) Ρεγιούνιον, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λίχτενσταϊν, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Μαρτινίκα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τσεχία, Φιλανδία.)

Από την Πέμπτη 15 Ιουνίου, οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE μπορούν, όσο βρίσκονται στο εξωτερικό, να κάνουν χρήση του διαθέσιμου χρόνου ομιλίας προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, των MB και των SMS του προγράμματός τους, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση2. Επιπλέον, μπορούν να λαμβάνουν δωρεάν κλήσεις από την Ελλάδα ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα του κόσμου. 

Αντίστοιχα, για τους συνδρομητές που δεν διαθέτουν ή έχουν καταναλώσει τον διαθέσιμο δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, τα ΜB και τα SMS τους, οι χρεώσεις για κλήσεις, για χρήση Mobile Internet και για την αποστολή SMS εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ, είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με τις χρεώσεις που ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα, βάσει του προγράμματος που έχει επιλέξει ο κάθε συνδρομητής (Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τυχόν όρια και περιορισμούς στην κατανάλωση των δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, SMS, MB καθώς και τους  όρους & προϋποθέσεις: www.cosmote.gr/EURoaming.).   

Τέλος, οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE, μπορούν να επικοινωνούν άνετα και όταν ταξιδεύουν σε χώρες εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης/ΕΟΧ, χρησιμοποιώντας τον δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, τα δωρεάν ΜΒ & SMS, με ημερήσια χρέωση, με την υπηρεσία COSMOTE Travel Pass, που διατίθεται σε συνδρομητές συμβολαίου.

Μπορείτε να βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.cosmote.gr.




Τώρα όλοι oι συνδρομητές COSMOTE επικοινωνούν στην Ευρώπη σαν να είναι στην Ελλάδα!Επικοινώνησε στην Ευρώπη, σαν να είσαι στην Ελλάδα κάνοντας χρήση του δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας σου, των διαθέσιμων MB και SMS του προγράμματός σου, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση!

 Για όλους τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, καρτοσυμβολαίου και καρτοκινητής της COSMOTE που ταξιδεύουν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, από την 15η Ιουνίου 2017 ισχύουν τα κάτωθι:

Εξερχόμενες κλήσεις:  Όταν καλείς από χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης προς την Ελλάδα ή προς οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της Ε.Ε

χρησιμοποιείς, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, τον δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας που έχεις διαθέσιμο προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, από το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο.αν δεν έχεις διαθέσιμο δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας προς τρίτα δίκτυα από το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο, χρεώνεσαι σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις του προγράμματός σου προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα.
Εισερχόμενες κλήσεις: Όταν βρίσκεσαι σε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οι κλήσεις που δέχεσαι είναι δωρεάν και δεν καταναλώνουν από τα ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας που διαθέτεις στο πρόγραμμά σου.
Χρήση δεδομένων:Όταν πλοηγείσαι στο Internet, ή χρησιμοποιείς οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή που χρειάζεται δεδομένα:
χρησιμοποιείς, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, τα δωρεάν MB που διαθέτεις από το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο.αν δεν διαθέτεις δωρεάν ΜΒ από το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο, χρεώνεσαι σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις του προγράμματός σου για χρήση δεδομένων εντός Ελλάδας.
Αποστολή  γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS)  Όταν βρίσκεσαι σε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και στέλνεις SMS:
χρησιμοποιείς, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, τα δωρεάν SMS που έχεις  διαθέσιμα προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, που σου προσφέρει το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο.αν δεν έχεις διαθέσιμα δωρεάν SMS προς τρίτα δίκτυα, από το πρόγραμμα σου ή κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο, χρεώνεσαι σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις του προγράμματός σου προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα.

Η χρήση των λεπτών ομιλίας και αποστολής SMS δεν ισχύουν για κλήσεις φωνής και αποστολή SMS προς σύντομους κωδικούς, υπηρεσίες υψηλής χρέωσης, υπηρεσίες δορυφορικών/ναυτιλιακών δικτύων, οι οποίες χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε χρεώσεις περιαγωγής.

Διευκρινήσεις:

Οι συνδρομητές θα ενημερώνονται με γραπτό μήνυμα και μέσω των όρων χρήσης των προγραμμάτων/πρόσθετων πακέτων τους, για τυχόν όρια ή διαθεσιμότητα στη δωρεάν κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜΒ κατά την περιαγωγή και για χρεώσεις πέραν των ορίων αυτών. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερώσου στο cosmote.grΣε περίπτωση που η χρήση και η παρουσία του συνδρομητή εντός Ελλάδος είναι μικρότερη της χρήσης και της παρουσίας του σε άλλα κράτη μέλη της Ε.Ε σε μια περίοδο κυλιόμενου 4 μήνου, τότε θα εφαρμόζονται οι παρακάτω αναφερόμενες επιπλέον χρεώσεις περιαγωγής και ο συνδρομητής θα ενημερώνεται με γραπτό μήνυμα.Οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις θα είναι: 0,0397€/λεπτό για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, 0,0124€/SMS για αποστολή γραπτού μηνύματος, 0,0093€/ΜΒ για χρήση πλοήγηση στο Internet, 0,0134€/λεπτό για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις αφορούν κίνηση προς/από τα δίκτυα της Ε.Ε., με βήμα χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο για τη φωνή και ανά ΚΒ για χρήση δεδομένων, ενώ για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ισχύει ελάχιστη χρέωση διάρκειας 30 δευτερολέπτων.Η λήψη SMS & MMS δεν χρεώνεται.Κατά την περιαγωγή δεν καταναλώνεται ο δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς κινητά COSMOTE και σταθερά, ενδοεταιρικές κλήσεις ή τυχόν προσφορές, όπως επίσης η προσφορά 450 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά που λαμβάνουν οι συνδρομητές COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ για τις δυο πρώτες ανανεώσεις ανά μήνα από 10€ και άνω με αυτόματη χρέωση 4€, τα φοιτητικά πακέτα για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στην Φοιτητική Προσφορά, και τα πακέτα GIGA Deals (GIGA DAY, GIGA ΣΚ, #GIGA_day, #GIGA_SouKou, After Dark 5000’ προς WHAT’S UP, After Dark 10GB).Οι υπηρεσίες  COSMOTE Travel Pass και COSMOTE Traveller θα ισχύουν μόνο για περιαγωγή σε χώρες εκτός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ. Ειδικότερα, οι ζώνες Β & Γ του COSMOTE Travel Pass μετονομάζονται σε Α & Β αντίστοιχα ενώ οι ζώνες 2 & 3 του COSMOTE Traveller μετονομάζονται σε 1 & 2 αντίστοιχα, χωρίς καμία άλλη περαιτέρω αλλαγή στα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά.Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση της υπηρεσίας COSMOTE Europe Pack 50 & 100  και καταργείται η υπηρεσία COSMOTE Data Traveller, για την οποία ισχύουν οι βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής.
Οι προορισμοί που ανήκουν στην Ε.Ε./ΕΟΧ είναι: Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γαλλική Γουιάνα, Γερμανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γουαδελούπη, Δανία, Εσθονία, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Κροατία, Κύπρος, (ΛΑ) Ρεγιούνιον, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λίχτενσταϊν, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Μαρτινίκα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τσεχία, Φιλανδία.

----------

